# What's Next?



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So we're now in rebuilding mode, obviously, but whats our next move?

Israel breaks down some possibilities in his blog



> *What's next?*
> 
> If you think Shaq being traded is the only move Riley will make before the deadline, you're crazy. As of now, the Heat would have about $16 mil or so to sign free agents this offseason if Marion opts out, and assuming the Heat attempts to hold onto Dorell Wright.
> 
> ...


LINK

So what should we do next?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can Marion opt out, we sign a max FA, and then we re-sign Marion? Does anybody know the cap rules on that one? I know that you're allowed to go over the cap to re-sign your own player so I think that it should be allowed but nobody is mentioning it so maybe it isn't?

I want to sign Gilbert but I literally think there's 0% chance that he leaves Washington. He has his house there that he is obsessed with, his family, he's really close with his teammates, and they can offer him more money. I wouldn't mind Brand but if we get the #1 pick then I don't want him. Only other option is Baron Davis who is probably the most likely free agent we sign.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> Can Marion opt out, we sign a max FA, and then we re-sign Marion? Does anybody know the cap rules on that one? I know that you're allowed to go over the cap to re-sign your own player so I think that it should be allowed but nobody is mentioning it so maybe it isn't?
> 
> I want to sign Gilbert but I literally think there's 0% chance that he leaves Washington. He has his house there that he is obsessed with, his family, he's really close with his teammates, and they can offer him more money. I wouldn't mind Brand but if we get the #1 pick then I don't want him. Only other option is Baron Davis who is probably the most likely free agent we sign.


Baron in miami? hmm...at least he wont be embarrassed by Wade anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> Can Marion opt out, we sign a max FA, and then we re-sign Marion? Does anybody know the cap rules on that one? I know that you're allowed to go over the cap to re-sign your own player so I think that it should be allowed but nobody is mentioning it so maybe it isn't?


Isnt that what Kobe did?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

adam said:


> Can Marion opt out, we sign a max FA, and then we re-sign Marion? Does anybody know the cap rules on that one? I know that you're allowed to go over the cap to re-sign your own player so I think that it should be allowed but nobody is mentioning it so maybe it isn't?


I just found my answer. Marion's contract will count against our cap until he signs with a new team or until we renounce him. So we can't sign a max FA and then re-sign Marion. It's one or the other.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't know why no one else is thinking about this, who says we have to use up our whole cap asap? I'm not too sure I want Brand, Arenas or Baron Davis. What about signing some vets to 1 year contracts, then going all out in 2010. Ray Allen, Camby, Jermaine, Mike Miller, Hedo, Nash, Boozer...

http://www.realgm.com/src_freeagents/2010/


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

screw giving max contracts....guys like deng and monta ellis both cant come to miami if marion opts out? arenas, brand, and baron are all injury prone


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Just heard Marion sees staying in Miami as "a definately possibility" and loves the city already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its interesting to see that Israel thinks Riley will make another deal before the deadline. I hope he doesnt move Ricky or JWill for long contracts. Just let their deals run out and get them off the books.

As much as I love UD, he's now our biggest trade piece. There are many teams out there that would love to add a guy like that for the playoffs. If we could get an expiring contract in return for him then I think Riley would seriously consider it. If we do resign Marion then he could be our PF, especially in the eastern conference and the numbers he's put up when he's started at PF are sick. If he doesnt resign then we'd have over 20 million to go after a Brand plus any other top free agent.

The best case scenario is getting some team to take Mark Blount off our hands in return for an expiring contract. A couple of days ago I would have thought it wouldnt be possible. But Pat Riley can make anything happen it seems


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

We should do this deal. I put contract lengths in paranthesis.

Trade JWill (1), Ricky (1) and Blount (3) for KIdd (2) and Krstic (1).


Heat
Kidd / Banks
Wade / Cook
Marion / Wright
Haslem / Marion
Krstic / (lottery)


Nets
(JWill) / Williams
Carter / (Davis)
RJeff / Nachbar
Boone / Swift
Williams / Blount

The nets get more PT for both Marcus and Sean Williams.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Trade Memphis some expiring contracts for Mike Miller. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mike Miller is a great fit. Memphis would be all over those expirings. One thing though... If Miller is at the 3 Marion would slide to the 4. Is a Haslem trade welcomed? If Banks works out next to Wade, which I bet he will it'd look like this...

Banks
Wade
Miller 
Marion
Blount

I love the 2-4.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You have to think about this too...by trading our expirings, we are putting ourselves in the luxury tax with the worst team in the NBA. Does Micky want to pay taxes on a lotto team? I doubt it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Just heard Marion sees staying in Miami as "a definately possibility" and loves the city already.


Did he really say 'a definately possibility'? If so, he could have at least said something that made sense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> Did he really say 'a definately possibility'? If so, he could have at least said something that made sense.


http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/myfox/M....jsp?contentId=5714610&version=1&locale=EN-US

Just listen to the man


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/myfox/M....jsp?contentId=5714610&version=1&locale=EN-US
> 
> Just listen to the man


haha, hes so excited, he stutters trying to answer the questions:biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> Did he really say 'a definately possibility'? If so, he could have at least said something that made sense.


:lol:


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I love the idea of trading expirings for Mike Miller. In fact, I would try to expand it even further. I'd offer JWill and Ricky ($15.7 mil in expirings) for Mike Miller, Jason Collins (yes, I'm serious) and Javaris Crittenton. We give them nearly $16 mil more in cap space added on to the $9 mil they're clearing with Kwame's expiring. We also take on Collins' sorry rear end and his $6 mil cap hit. In exchange, we get Miller and a potential franchise point guard in Crittenton, which is no sweat off their hide considering they already have Conley and Kyle Lowry. 

Yes, Collins is terrible. But at most, he would be a backup next year and possibly the third center if we draft Hibbert or Jordan. Or we can just cut him and take his cap hit for one more season, after which he comes off the books at $6.2 mil. 

That would give us a young veteran core of Wade, Miller, Marion and UD with one very talented young point guard and potentially a talented young big man in the draft. Plus, we would have some flexibility with maybe making another move if Marion wants to play the 4. Much as I love UD, Marion is more productive and UD could bring something worthwhile back in a trade. Or, we could just play Marion at the 3, bring Miller off the bench, and play some small ball with UD at the 5 depending on the matchups. We'd still have Blount as an option at the 5 as well as maybe Hibbert or Jordan. 

We could have depth, versatility, balance and some actual youth. And if that deal went through, I would let Dorell ride out. Hang on to Cook as a wing reserve.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't think Marion is really a 4. He was always playing out of position.

I think we should wait until draft night to make any more deals. Unless it's going to help us lose more games.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Riley said the reason he traded Shaq was cause he realised we really need to build around Dwyane now, said Marion is an integral part of our team, we're gona move to a more fast-paced team with more ball movement, and Marcus will get minutes.
Marion also seemed pretty happy to be here, seems very genuine and was joking a lot.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We definitely need to try to move Udonis Haslem+Mark Blount for expirings. That would allow us to keep Marion and add another max player. We could go back to a lineup similar to the Wade-Butler-Odom one that we traded for Shaq. That would be amazing. Riley needs to find a team to take UD+Blount. Orlando is the most likely possiblity IMO.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why is everyone saying move UD? What happened to you guys? First off, he has a good contract, second he is our team CAPTAIN, and third he is born and raised in Miami and is a huge part of our team. Sellouts.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

You're the sell out if you don't want to improve our team


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea when you make as big a fall as we have, you really need to consider everyone on the roster and what their value is. People complain that our roster sucks but you don't get talent back offering guys like Mark Blount..
I don't doubt that Haslem is a part of the solution, rather than the problem. At the same time, if we were to move him in a good deal, I wouldn't mind too much.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Um, but if we move Haslem then who is left? It's not like were stacked at PF. You are just plugging one hole and opening another.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> Why is everyone saying move UD? What happened to you guys? First off, he has a good contract, second he is our team CAPTAIN, and third he is born and raised in Miami and is a huge part of our team. Sellouts.


UD is a good contract. But Mark Blount isn't. If we move both of them for expirings, then we can keep Wade and Marion. Add a lotto pick. And it would give us enough capspace to sign someone to another max contract. We'd be right where we were at before the Shaq trade. Just picture this lineup:

PG: Derrick Rose
SG: Dwyane Wade
SF: Dorell Wright
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Elton Brand


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Haslem = 6.05 mill
Banks + Parker = 6.25 mill


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> Haslem = 6.05 mill
> Banks + Parker = 6.25 mill


And Blount's making 8 million. Which means that Banks and Smush wouldn't be enough incentive to move him for expirings. But if Riles could pull it off then by all means.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> And Blount's making 8 million. Which means that Banks and Smush wouldn't be enough incentive to move him for expirings. But if Riles could pull it off then by all means.


Yeah, to get an expiring in return we'd have to give up something of substance that another team would want. And that's one of the only things i'd trade UD for.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd rather have 16 Mil than Marion. No doubt Marion is going to demand a similar contract to that. I say let him go.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

One of the reasons Marion wanted out of Pheonix was because he was playing of positions, wasn't it? He's not going to play PF..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Peter Vescey reckons Marion with the Heat and a rejuvenated Wade will tear up next year, and we'll give him a 3 or 4 year extension for roughly 15 million per, eg. VC's contract.

I don't know about that (the salary) but the 3-4 years is fine. I think Flash + Matrix have mad potential together, I'd just like it at around $12 million. Marion'd be taking a huge paycut though so I don't see that happening. But like Vescey said, if Marion tears it up next season I can really see us giving him around 15 million if he pushes for it (assuming no better options just present themselves).

I'd still like Brand in Miami though :biggrin:
He's a guy I'd never really get on, even when he's playing poorly.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Its gona be nice having someone around who can actually *catch* AND *finish*. Most of our players can't do either..

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QdLQd-NAe80&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QdLQd-NAe80&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

^ We need some of that to get people back in the seats! Our team is a bunch of the worst finishers in the league..


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'd say you finish the season and see where you end up in the draft. Any trade/fa signing should wait till the offseason.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

myst said:


> Why is everyone saying move UD? What happened to you guys? First off, he has a good contract, second he is our team CAPTAIN, and third he is born and raised in Miami and is a huge part of our team. Sellouts.


I think to move Blount we may have to move UD with him then stick blount in there..But Blount might even be able to be traded alone, hes been playing well latley, but it seems liek hes one of those antoine walker type players who may only do well on bad teams


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man, I just wish Minnisota didnt trade KG over the offseason, if not we'd have gotten him this summer, the way things went down..Imagine how nice that would've been, Wade, KG...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Peter Vescey reckons Marion with the Heat and a rejuvenated Wade will tear up next year, and we'll give him a 3 or 4 year extension for roughly 15 million per, eg. VC's contract.
> 
> I don't know about that (the salary) but the 3-4 years is fine. I think Flash + Matrix have mad potential together, I'd just like it at around $12 million. Marion'd be taking a huge paycut though so I don't see that happening. But like Vescey said, if Marion tears it up next season I can really see us giving him around 15 million if he pushes for it (assuming no better options just present themselves).
> 
> ...


The only thing I'm afraid is that Marion is going to turn into a antoine walker type player who suddenly will be very consitant..Idk why but im just afraid of that..Anyway, I dont want to give Marion a too big of a contract b/c i know everyone is saying hes on his prime but i think from here he'll only go down, hes getting old! But then again, why not sign him to a big contract since we have Riley anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Chan said:


> I'd rather have 16 Mil than Marion. No doubt Marion is going to demand a similar contract to that. I say let him go.


Hes getting old, thats my problem, i think hes goin to start getting worst now..But the only one reason i'd be willing to pay him hgh is b/c hes a grat defender..And riley can prob get rid of his contract :biggrin:, consider him a lease for about 2-3 years


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

29 is old? He's the same age as Kobe Bryant.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> 29 is old? He's the same age as Kobe Bryant.


yea no ****...he's old? he's in his prime if anything


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

He turns 30 in May of this year. I dont like the idea of giving near max $$$ to a 30-31 year old whos entire game depends on sick athleticism!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dwyane Wade said:


> The only thing I'm afraid is that Marion is going to turn into a antoine walker type player who suddenly will be very consitant..Idk why but im just afraid of that..Anyway, I dont want to give Marion a too big of a contract b/c i know everyone is saying hes on his prime but i think from here he'll only go down, hes getting old! But then again, why not sign him to a big contract since we have Riley anyway :biggrin:


you're talking about toine so I'll assume you meant _in_consistent 

Anyway, yea I'm afraid a bit that he'll suddenly just start playing poorly or not producing like you said (similar to Odom in LA), but I'd still give him an extension just not at that money.. Maybe 3 years $36 million? This is assuming we don't have better FA choices though (and don't bring up Lebron cause Riley's already said he's not wasting time on a long rebuild - hes here to turn it around as soon as possible).


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I say we wait on all this Marion talk til he's had at least a few games playing with Wade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> He turns 30 in May of this year. I dont like the idea of giving near max $$$ to a 30-31 year old whos entire game depends on sick athleticism!


Yeah exactly, thats def starting to get old to me... 27 is prime, young age to me


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

if we are looking to trade for expirings, this could work out

Dooling, Garrity, Arroyo for Blount, Haslem

as the principles. I would expect either a first rounder or the adding in of Smush and Reddick as compensation for losing Haslem, but I think both teams will benefit from this. 


Haslem would look great next to Dwight, and Miami will get the expirings we are looking for.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> if we are looking to trade for expirings, this could work out
> 
> Dooling, Garrity, Arroyo for Blount, Haslem
> 
> ...


why would we help someone in our division? it won't happen...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think they'd need a PG back (we're taking two of their 3 and not giving up any). So, we'd have to send them Quinn, Smush, or possibly Banks (but it would have to be two separate trades because we can't combine Banks with another player).


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> why would we help someone in our division? it won't happen...


Yeah, thats the problem with that one, we'd have to deal with that Dwight-UD combination for years to come..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We need to some how get rid of smush..What happened, i know at first he didn't want a buyout, but then I remember him saying that he'll actually consider one..??


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> why would we help someone in our division? it won't happen...


This is why. We need to send them Blount+Haslem+Smush for Garrity+Arroyo+Dooling+Redick with Redick going to a 3rd team for an expiring+2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> We need to some how get rid of smush..What happened, i know at first he didn't want a buyout, but then I remember him saying that he'll actually consider one..??


He will only consider a buyout if he gets every dollar he's owed. That's what his agent has said. 

Hopefully we can find some team to take him but Riley has been trying for months and hasnt found any suitors.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah exactly, thats def starting to get old to me... 27 is prime, young age to me


Well I'm 27, so that's good for me. Of course, in two years I'll be an old fart on my way to the old folks home so that's depressing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Heat: Know your myths*
> 
> Salary caps are complicated, whether in the NBA or NFL.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_seasonticket/2008/02/heat-know-your.html


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That guy's correct. We can't trade this years pick. But that's not to say that we couldn't swap picks with someone. We're allowed to trade that pick. We just have to be getting a 1st round pick back in the process.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

From Chad Ford's chat today.

sam(boca raton): I know I should be happy with getting Marion but the Heat arent done are they?

SportsNation Chad Ford: (1:24 PM ET ) No ... it sounds like they are going to rebuild on the fly. They have two big expiring contracts in Ricky Davis and Jason Williams. Combined they account for about $15 million in expiring deals ... so they have a lot of options. I think their interest in Mike Miller is real. They need a shooter to put around Marion and Wade. If they could turn the other expiring contract into a young point guard or center ... they would be very formidable next year. I've even heard they'd be willing to let go of their lottery pick this year for the right deal. One option for Miami -- Davis and Williams for Miller, Kyle Lowry and Brian Cardinal. Cardinal has a 2 years, $13 million left on his deal, which is kind of ugly. However, it gives them four starters ... in Lowry, Wade, Miller and Marion. If they could score a nice big in the lottery ... they'd be in very good shape next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That last deal would keep us in the luxury tax for the next couple of years. I'd love to add Mike Miller but hopefully we can do a 1 for 1.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Lowry & Miller next to Wade would be a dream.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> From Chad Ford's chat today.
> 
> sam(boca raton): I know I should be happy with getting Marion but the Heat arent done are they?
> 
> SportsNation Chad Ford: (1:24 PM ET ) No ... it sounds like they are going to rebuild on the fly. They have two big expiring contracts in Ricky Davis and Jason Williams. Combined they account for about $15 million in expiring deals ... so they have a lot of options. I think their interest in Mike Miller is real. They need a shooter to put around Marion and Wade. If they could turn the other expiring contract into a young point guard or center ... they would be very formidable next year. I've even heard they'd be willing to let go of their lottery pick this year for the right deal. One option for Miami -- Davis and Williams for Miller, Kyle Lowry and Brian Cardinal. Cardinal has a 2 years, $13 million left on his deal, which is kind of ugly. However, it gives them four starters ... in Lowry, Wade, Miller and Marion. If they could score a nice big in the lottery ... they'd be in very good shape next year.


I will admit that I haven't seen alot of Kyle Lowry, I just remember him from Villanova, but what makes this kid a starter in Miami? Link - his stats aren't impressive, and he's barely getting 25 mpg in Memphis. I just don't see how this kid is any better than Banks. But then again, these are the same people who want to keep Dorell and trade Udonis b/c he might have "upside" that he's never or rarely shown.

The only way I can see us doing that trade (Davis and Williams for Miller, Kyle Lowry and Brian Cardinal) is if we can get Marion to agree to an extention now. Because the trade eliminates our cap for the 09 summer, and puts all our eggs into the 2010 summer. The same summer that Wade's extention is needed, and Haslem, Blount, and now Miller/Cardinal would expire.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> I will admit that I haven't seen alot of Kyle Lowry, I just remember him from Villanova, but what makes this kid a starter in Miami? Link - his stats aren't impressive, and he's barely getting 25 mpg in Memphis. I just don't see how this kid is any better than Banks. But then again, these are the same people who want to keep Dorell and trade Udonis b/c he might have "upside" that he's never or rarely shown.
> 
> The only way I can see us doing that trade (Davis and Williams for Miller, Kyle Lowry and Brian Cardinal) is if we can get Marion to agree to an extention now. Because the trade eliminates our cap for the 09 summer, and puts all our eggs into the 2010 summer. The same summer that Wade's extention is needed, and Haslem, Blount, and now Miller/Cardinal would expire.


Look how many PG's are on that team, it's tough to get minutes at PG there. 
Lowry, Mike Conley, Crittenton and Juan Carlos Navarro.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> Look how many PG's are on that team, it's tough to get minutes at PG there.
> Lowry, Mike Conley, Crittenton and Juan Carlos Navarro.


Conley and Lowry play point...They just got Crittenton like 2 weeks ago, and Navarro plays the 2.

I just don't see him as any significant upgrade on Banks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Unless its an outstanding deal, I say we stand firm. Let Ricky and JWill expire and reload for the future. 

Lowry is a solid point guard, he cant shoot, but he rebounds and passes well. Id be just as happy with Crittenton as I would with Lowry. Mike Miller would be a nice addition, but only for the right price.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I really like Lowry, but I would prefer to have Crittenton. Lowry would really fit in well with our new transition game. He has phenomenal quickness and plays great pressure defense. Kid's tough as nails. But Memphis invested a very high pick in Conley and he's their future. Lowry had some tough luck with injuries as well. He's not a good shooter, though. If he could develop a decent mid-range shot, he could be a Devin Harris kind of guy. 

Basically, I'd tell Memphis that we're giving you $15 mil in expirings AND taking back Brian Cardinal, so we want our choice of point guards, in which case I'd take Crittenton, who I see as having a greater upside.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

If we do make the move for Miller and Lowry/Crittenton, then we might want to take Hibbert in the draft just so we'll have a center ready to contribute right away. Jordan has the most talent and Thabeet is the most interesting because of his Mutombo-like qualities, but Hibbert could start right away and be a quality contributor, IMO. 

If we make that deal, we're a playoff team immediately and if Wade comes back 100 percent, we're a title contender. I don't know if you can go into next season with that kind of potential and trot out Mark Blount as your starting center with a 3-4 year project behind him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hibbert's not worth a top 5 pick (which we're going to have).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley. Rose. Bayless. Mayo. Jordan.

They are our only realistic options. 

If we get Beasley, either play Haslem as a center or get a young big in FA that can block shots and rebound. Then we can really get out and run.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Will we have any money for FAs? I know JWill, Ricky, Smush and Wright come off next year. How much do you think Wright will get?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SKiP said:


> Will we have any money for FAs? I know JWill, Ricky, Smush and Wright come off next year. How much do you think Wright will get?


We have the MLE (about 5.7 Million) to spend on FAs, but we won't need it to re-sign Dorell (we own his Birdrights). Smush as a Player Option for next season which he'll probably take. Ricky and JWill are probably gone. But we'd have 20 million to spend if Marion opts out.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Andris Biedrins would be a nice signing with the MLE. We can have a Biedrins/Blount combo at center.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, Biedrins will likely command 10 million+ this offseason, and GS will match any offer he gets. But I like the way you think! :worthy:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Biedrins would be perfect, but we havent got that kinda cap space. What FA young centers are there this year, anyone know?

Dorell - id say - would command something close to Kapono money. $24,000,000 over 6 years (around $4,000,000 per year) seems about right...itll be interesting to see if we match though.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I doubt Dorell gets anything like that. Toronto made a stupid offer for Kapono. Look at what Travis Outlaw got (and he's a better version of Dorell). 

http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/blazers.jsp

As for FA Cs, Diop is out there, but not much else.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man Smush got paid this year to just party in Miami..Does he even come to our practices?? Riley should've gave him another shot IMO, he cant be that bad..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think Smush even comes to practises now.. Last I heard, reporters were writing that he'd literally told to go away from the team. Is he still unofficially "suspended"?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, the last time Riley told him to report back to the team, Smush was at home in New York.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

If we don't get a PG in the draft the MLE can be used on Louis Williams. I think Jose Calderon might be too expensive for us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

SKiP said:


> If we don't get a PG in the draft the MLE can be used on Louis Williams. I think Jose Calderon might be too expensive for us.


Yea Calderon's most likely out of our reach, but I don't know about Louis Williams.. Sixers fans are still arguing whether he's the point guard of the future (for the 76ers!) cause he's more of a SG. Can tend to over-dribble or "try to be Wade". I wouldn't mind him but I'd hope we could do better with the MLE.


----------

